
Shady TLD Research: .Mom and Our Q1 Wrap-Up - dredmorbius
https://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/shady-tld-research-mom-and-our-q1-wrap
======
dredmorbius
Chris Larsen of BlueCoat Security (now part of Symantec) has been profiling
"Shady TLDs" for several years, with a particular focus on the proliferation
of new TLDs.

Many of these are, to 2-3 nines, exclusively shady content. In the interest of
keeping blocklists to a manageable size, and encouraging responsible
management of TLDs, blocking these in their entirety is often recommended.

